# Where is the Queen's Own Rifles BMQ?



## Rubes (29 Mar 2005)

I'm applying to the QOR in the next couple of days and was wondering where their BMQ is held.  Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Mar 2005)

During the summer Meaford.... The Land Force Central Area Training Center


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Mar 2005)

Fall winter either Dennison Armouries or Fort York or Moss Park.


----------



## Rubes (30 Mar 2005)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (1 Apr 2005)

no prob anytime!


----------



## SlipStream (1 Apr 2005)

they actually have a training ground in moss park armoury...???


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (1 Apr 2005)

SlipStream said:
			
		

> they actually have a training ground in moss park armoury...???



Yes and No. They often run laps around the armory on the sidewalk. There is also a public park right beside the armory where they do PT. SO its not really a training ground


in :bullet: :bullet: :bullet:


----------



## Tpr.Orange (2 Apr 2005)

SlipStream said:
			
		

> they actually have a training ground in moss park armoury...???


Not a full traiing ground...but area where you can do PT and such...


----------

